# Betta Macrostomas



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

FINALLY i found my card reader.So now i do have a few newer pix of my macs.By the advice of a forumer on another site,i decided to cage the dominant female.After i did i noticed the male decided to show better color.So i have a few pics to share of him,and the other female.


This here,is him by the caged female.This was with lights out.I quickly turned on the flashlight and snapped the pic,lol


The other female,and the male.They miss their sister,lol.


Just another angle.

The reason this is big,is these fish stay striped.They are a golden color with black horizontal stripes.So this is the first time they have shown adult coloration!The females are showing spawning colors,so i am hoping,soon to find the male hiding with a mouth full of eggs.They will be a year old in December.

Forgot to post the cage the other female is in.Its crafted with zip ties and craft canvas,and held on with suction cups.Theres an IAL for her to sleep under and plenty of room.Im kinda hoping she will stop growing a little and the other two will catch up to her size.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, interesting to see a fish I don't know well. And congrats!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!yes i absolutly adore these fish.They have a hefty pricetag,but are worth it IMO.I am wanting to spread the word on these,as they are dwindling towards extinction in the wild.Hopefully if we can get enough captive bred stock,then people will not want wild caught strains,and leave the wild ones be.


----------

